# Survey for My engineering class



## EvanSellers (Nov 2, 2020)

https://forms.gle/CsgYmbKuF37jusFQ9

This is a survey me and my friends put together in hopes of shaping our conversion form a 3D printer to a CNC router and feedback or thoughts would be highly appreciated, it is 10 short questions about a converted CNC router.


----------

